# Biggest beekeeper meeting on the East Coast This Summer



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

EAS Meest In August in Delaware. Biggest beekeeper meeting on the East Coast This Summer

The Eastern Apicultural Society (EAS) will hold its annual summer conference Wednesday, Thursday and Friday, August 8 â 10, 2007 at the University Of Delaware in Newark. This is the biggest beekeeperâs meeting on the east coast this summer and one of the biggest in the U.S. all year. 

The whole EAS Conference features more than 60 speakers specializing in all aspects of honey bee science, beekeeping, honey production and marketing, and every related activity you can imagine. The entire schedule, list of speakers, social activities, directions to the Conference and more can be found here. 

Specially on tap this year is every Scientist and Beekeeping Specialist you have heard about that deals with Colony Collapse Disorder (CCD) â¦ Scientists from Penn State, from the Pennsylvania Department Of Agriculture, the USDA, University of Delaware, University of North Carolina and more. Each will be describing their research, their experience and the collaborative efforts they are involved in to find the secrets to CCD.

Other presentations cover the Honey Bee Genome, honey products, BT crops, cooking with honey, native pollinators, varroa biology â¦ all together there are 21 presentations on honey bees and beekeeping. 

But thereâs so much more to an EAS Conference. Every afternoon there are workshops galore, teaching everything from making creamed honey to mead to beeswax lotions and potions, bee plants, bee removal, bee equipment, moving bees, beeswax, BT crops, the National Honey Board, making soap â¦ There are over 24 workshops in two afternoons to watch, listen and learn from â¦ and all about honey bees and honey bee things. 

Not least, of course is our 20-colony working apiary. Weâll have a whole beeyard of working colonies that you can watch, or even take part in managing right on sight. Youâll need to bring or borrow your veil, but weâll get you right in the middle of a beehive if you want. You wonât find that at any of the National Beekeeping meetings, thatâs for sure.

If youâre really interested, check out www.EasternApicualture.org for all the information on attending the Conference. But if youâre even more interested, look into our three day, intensive Beekeeping Short Course that runs at the beginning of the week on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday (they overlap Wednesday).

The Short Course is an intensive, small class, lots-of-hands-on teaching experience for beekeepers who really want the experience of great teachers, and great classes. Our instructors there are of the same caliber as for the Conference â¦ and many are the same. So take a look at the EAS Short Course for beginners and intermediates on the same web page.
Weâd love to see all of you at our EAS Short Course and Conference, and you wonât find a better beekeeping experience anywhere this summer. Come on downâ¦


 Al


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

And of course there's HAS in Frankfort KY starting tommorrow...heartlandbees.com


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder. I went for one day of seminars a few years ago when it was held in western PA & really enjoyed it. I wish they didn't hold these events on weekdays - makes it hard for those of us who have non-academic jobs to get there. I hope to get there on Friday the 10th, but am not sure about vacation time yet.


----------



## lewbest (Sep 25, 2005)

I went last year in georgia; kinda hanging in the fire for this year yet. WELL WORTH the trip (& I'm in Texas)! Anyone know where it's gonna be next year?

Lew near Waco


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

lewbest said:


> I went last year in georgia; kinda hanging in the fire for this year yet. WELL WORTH the trip (& I'm in Texas)! Anyone know where it's gonna be next year?
> 
> Lew near Waco


EAS will head west to Kentucky next year (Murray State), while HAS will move east to West Virginia (Marshall Univ).


----------



## lewbest (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks! I'll definitely shoot for next year.

Lew


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

indypartridge said:


> HAS will move east to West Virginia (Marshall Univ).


WHOOT!!! :dance: 

I am SO THERE. :hobbyhors


----------



## Lowdown (May 24, 2007)

Went to the GA beekeeping institute in May, it was awesome, learned alot. Will have to shoot for this Delaware convention next year.


----------

